# help! how to flash a CW 8221 driver



## kbass (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know how to flash the mat****a CW-8221 mounted into a macbook to set the region code 0? (read all dvds) or how to make a dump of the driver firmware?
thanxxxxxx


----------

